# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الفريدة الإسلامية المنصورة الميمونة - ابن حزم

## أبو عبيدالله الأثري

:: الْفَرِيدَة ُالْإِسْلامِيَّةُ الْمَنْصُورَةُ الْمَيْمُونَةُ :: 

قصيدة نظمها الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي رحمه الله 
غضبا لله ولرسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  

قال الحافظ ابن كثير فى البداية والنهاية:
(وَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنَّ هَذَا اللَّعِينَ - أَعْنِي النِّقْفُورَ الْمُلَقَّبَ بِالدُّمُسْتُقِ مَلِكَ الْأَرْمَنِ - كَانَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ قَصِيدَةً إِلَى الْخَلِيفَةِ الْمُطِيعِ لِلَّهِ نَظَمَهَا لَهُ بَعْضُ كُتَّابِهِ - مِمَّنْ كَانَ قَدْ خَذَلَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَذَلَّهُ ، وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ ، وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً ، وَصَرَفَهُ عَنِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَأَصْلِهِ - يَفْتَخِرُ فِيهَا لِهَذَا اللَّعِينِ ، وَيَتَعَرَّضُ لِسَبِّ الْإِسْلَامِ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ ، وَيَتَوَعَّدُ فِيهَا أَهْلَ حَوْزَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ بِأَنَّهُ سَيَمْلِكُهَا كُلَّهَا حَتَّى الْحَرَمَيْنِ الشَّرِيفَيْنِ ، عَمَّا قَرِيبٍ مِنَ الْأَعْوَامِ ، وَهُوَ أَقَلُّ وَأَذَلُّ وَأَخَسُّ وَأَضَلُّ مِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ ، وَيَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ يَنْتَصِرُ لِدِينِ الْمَسِيحِ ، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، ابْنِ الْبَتُولِ . وَرُبَّمَا يُعَرِّضُ فِيهَا بِجَنَابِ الرَّسُولِ ، عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ التَّحِيَّةُ وَالْإِكْرَامُ وَدَوَامُ الصَّلَاةِ مَدَى الْأَيَّامِ ، وَلَمْ يَبْلُغْنِي عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ ذَلِكَ الْعَصْرِ أَنَّهُ رَدَّ عَلَيْهِ جَوَابَهُ ، رُبَّمَا أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَشْتَهِرْ ، أَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْا أَنَّهُ أَقَلُّ مِنْ أَنْ يَرُدُّوا خِطَابَهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ كَالْمُعَانِدِ الْجَاحِدِ ، وَنَفَسُ نَاظِمِهَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ شَيْطَانٌ مَارِدٌ  
وَقَدِ انْتَخَى لِلْجَوَابِ عَنْهَا فِيمَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ حَزْمٍ الظَّاهِرِيُّ ، فَأَفَادَ وَأَجَادَ ، وَأَجَابَ عَنْ كُلِّ فَصْلٍ بَاطِلٍ بِالصَّوَابِ وَالسَّدَادِ ، فَبَلَّ اللَّهُ بِالرَّحْمَةِ ثَرَاهُ ، وَجَعَلَ الْجَنَّةَ مُنْقَلَبَهُ وَمَثْوَاهُ. وها أنا أذكر القصيدة الأرمنية المخذولة الملعونة وأتبعها بالفريدة الإسلامية المنصورة الميمونة قال المرتد الكافر الأرمني على لسان ملكه لعنهما الله وأهل ملتهم أجمعين آمين يارب العالمين). 

وقد ذكر ابن كثير القصيدة الملعونة فى البداية والنهاية وقال رحمه الله ورضى عنه بعد ذكرها في كتابه :  
( هذا آخرها لعن الله ناظمها وأسكنه النار،  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يوم لا تنفع الظالمين معذرتهم ولهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوم يدعو ناظمها ثبورا ويصلى نارا سعيرا  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يوم يعض الظالم على يديه، يقول ياليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا، يا ويلتا ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا، لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني وكان الشيطان للانسان خذولا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ...إن كان مات كافرا.وَهَذَا جَوَابُهَا لِأَبِي مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَزْمٍ الْفَقِيهِ الظَّاهِرِيِّ الْأَنْدَلُسِيّ  ِ ، قَالَهَا ارْتِجَالًا حِينَ بَلَغَتْهُ هَذِهِ الْمَلْعُونَةُ ; غَضَبًا لِلَّهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ ، كَمَا شَاهَدَهُ مَنْ رَآهُ ، فَرَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَكْرَمَ مَثْوَاهُ ، وَغَفَرَ لَهُ زَلَلَهُ وَخَطَايَاهُ ) 

وإليكم قصيدة إمام الأندلس أبو محمد ابن حزم -رحمه الله- :
((الرابط الصوتي)) 

مِنَ الْمُحْتَمِي بِاللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَوَالِمِ ***** وَدِينِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ مِنْ آلِ هَاشِمِ
مُحَمَّدٍ الْهَادِي إِلَى اللَّهِ بِالتُّقَى ***** وَبِالرُّشْدِ وَالْإِسْلَامِ أَفْضَلِ قَائِمِ
عَلَيْهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ السَّلَامُ مُرَدَّدًا ***** إِلَى أَنْ يُوَافِي الْبَعْثَ كُلُّ الْعَوَالِمِ
إِلَى قَائِلٍ بِالْإِفْكِ جَهْلًا وَضِلَّةً ***** عَنِ النِّقْفُورِ الْمُفْتَرِي فِي الْأَعَاجِمِ
دَعَوْتَ إِمَامًا لَيْسَ مِنْ أَمْرِ آلِهِ ***** بِكَفَّيْهِ إِلَّا كَالرُّسُومِ الطَّوَاسِمِ
دَهَتْهُ الدَّوَاهِي فِي خِلَافَتِهِ كَمَا ***** دَهَتْ قَبْلَهُ الْأَمْلَاكَ دُهْمُ الدَّوَاهِمِ
وَلَا عَجَبٌ مِنْ نَكْبَةٍ أَوْ مُلِمَّةٍ ***** تُصِيبُ الْكَرِيمَ الْحُرَّ وَابْنَ الْأَكَارِمِ
وَلَوْ أَنَّهُ فِي حَالِ مَاضِي جُدُودِهِ ***** لَجُرِّعْتُمُ مِنْهُ سُمُومَ الْأَرَاقِمِ
عَسَى عَطْفَةٌ لِلَّهِ فِي أَهْلِ دِينِهِ ***** تُجَدِّدُ مِنْهُمْ دَارِسَاتِ الْمَعَالِمِ
فَخَرْتُمْ بِمَا لَوْ كَانَ فَهْمٌ يُرِيكُمُ ***** حَقَائِقَ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ أَحْكَمِ حَاكِمِ
إِذَنْ لَعَرَتْكُمْ خَجْلَةٌ عِنْدَ ذِكْرِهِ ***** وَأُخْرِسَ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ فَاهٍ مُخَاصِمِ
سَلَبْنَاكُمُ كَرًّا فَفُزْتُمْ بِغِرَّةٍ ***** مِنَ الْكَرِّ أَفْعَالَ الضِّعَافِ الْعَزَائِمِ
فَطِرْتُمْ سُرُورًا عِنْدَ ذَاكَ وَنَخْوَةً ***** كَفِعْلِ الْمَهِينِ النَّاقِصِ الْمُتَعَاظِمِ
وَمَا ذَاكَ إِلَّا فِي تَضَاعِيفِ غَفْلَةٍ ***** عَرَتْنَا وَصَرْفُ الدَّهْرِ جَمُّ الْمَلَاحِمِ
وَلَمَّا تَنَازَعْنَا الْأُمُورَ تَخَاذُلًا ***** وَدَالَتْ لِأَهْلِ الْجَهْلِ دَوْلَةُ ظَالِمِ
وَقَدْ شَغَلَتْ فِينَا الْخَلَائِفَ فِتْنَةٌ ***** لِعُبْدَانِهِمْ مِنْ تُرْكِهِمْ وَالدَّيَالِمِ
بِكُفْرِ أَيَادِيهِمْ وَجَحْدِ حُقُوقِهِمْ ***** بِمَنْ رَفَعُوهُ مِنْ حَضِيضِ الْبَهَائِمِ
وَثَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَطْرَافِنَا عِنْدَ ذَاكُمُ ***** وُثُوبَ لُصُوصٍ عِنْدَ غَفْلَةِ نَائِمِ
أَلَمْ نَنْتَزِعْ مِنْكُمْ بِأَيْدٍ وَقُوَّةٍ ***** جَمِيعَ بِلَادِ الشَّامِ ضَرْبَةَ لَازِمِ
وَمِصْرَ وَأَرْضَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ بِأَسْرِهَا ***** وَأَنْدَلُسًا قَسْرًا بِضَرْبِ الْجَمَاجِمِ
أَلَمْ تَنْتَصِفُ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى ضَعْفِ حَالِهَا ***** صِقِلِّيَّةٌ فِي بَحْرِهَا الْمُتَلَاطِمِ
أَحَلَّتْ بِقُسْطَنْطِينَ  ةٍ كُلُّ نَكْبَةٍ ***** وَسَامَتْكُمُ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُلَازِمِ
مَشَاهِدُ تَقْدِيسَاتِكُم  ْ وَبُيُوتُهَا ***** لَنَا وَبِأَيْدِينَا عَلَى رَغْمِ رَاغِمِ
أَمَا بَيْتُ لَحْمٍ وَالْقُمَامَةُ بَعْدَهَا ***** بِأَيْدِي رِجَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ الْأَعَاظِمِ
وَكُرْسِيُّكُمْ فِي أَرْضِ إِسْكَنْدَرِيَّ  ةٍ ***** وَكُرْسِيُّكُمْ فِي الْقُدْسِ فِي أُورَشَالِمِ
ضَمَمْنَاهُمُ قَسْرًا بِرَغْمِ أُنُوفِكُمْ ***** كَمَا ضَمَّتِ السَّاقَيْنِ سُودُ الْأَدَاهِمِ
وَكُرْسِيُّ أَنْطَاكِيَّةٍ كَانَ بُرْهَةً ***** وَدَهْرًا بِأَيْدِينَا بَذُلِّ الْمَلَاغِمِ
فَلَيْسَ سِوَى كُرْسِيِّ رُومَةَ فِيكُمُ ***** وَكُرْسِيِّ قُسْطَنْطِينَةٍ فِي الْمَقَادِمِ
وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ عَوْدِ الْجَمِيعِ بِأَسْرِهِ ***** إِلَيْنَا بِعِزٍّ قَاهِرٍ مُتَعَاظِمِ
أَلَيْسَ يَزِيدٌ حَلَّ وَسْطَ دِيَارِكُمْ ***** عَلَى بَابِ قُسْطَنْطِينَةٍ بِالصَّوَارِمِ
وَمَسْلَمَةٌ قَدْ دَاسَهَا بَعْدَ ذَاكُمُ ***** بِجَيْشٍ لُهَامٍ كَاللُّيُوثِ الضَّرَاغِمِ
وَأَخْدَمَكُمْ بِالذُّلِّ مَسْجِدَنَا الَّذِي ***** بُنِي فِيكُمُ فِي عَصْرِهِ الْمُتَقَادِمِ
إِلَى جَنْبِ قَصْرِ الْمُلْكِ مِنْ دَارِ مُلْكِكُمْ ***** أَلَا هَذِهِ حَقًّا صَرِيمَةُ صَارِمِ
وَأَدَّى لِهَارُونَ الرَّشْيدِ مَلِيكُكُمْ ***** إِتَاوَةَ مَغْلُوبٍ وَجِزْيَةَ غَارِمِ
سَلَبْنَاكُمُ مَسْرَى شُهُورًا بِقُوَّةٍ ***** حَبَانَا بِهَا الرَّحْمَنُ أَرْحَمُ رَاحِمِ
إِلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبٍ وَأَرْيَافِ دُومَةٍ ***** إِلَى لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ الْبَعِيدِ الْمَحَارِمِ
فَهَلْ سِرْتُمُ فِي أَرْضِنَا قَطُّ جُمْعَةً ***** أَبَى اللَّهُ ذَاكُمْ يَا بَقَايَا الْهَزَائِمِ
فَمَا لَكُمُ إِلَّا الْأَمَانِيُّ وَحْدَهَا ***** بَضَائِعَ نَوْكَى تِلْكَ أَحْلَامُ نَائِمِ
رُوَيْدًا يَعُدْ نَحْوَ الْخِلَافَةِ نُورُهَا ***** وَيُسْفِرُ مُغْبَرُّ الْوُجُوهِ السَّوَاهِمِ
وَحِينَئِذٍ تَدْرُونَ كَيْفَ فِرَارُكُمْ ***** إِذَا صَدَمَتْكُمْ خَيْلُ جَيْشٍ مُصَادِمِ
عَلَى سَالِفِ الْعَادَاتِ مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمُ ***** لَيَالِيَ أَنْتُمْ فِي عِدَادِ الْغَنَائِمِ
سُبِيتُمْ سَبَايَا يَحْصَرُ الْعَدُّ دُونَهَا ***** وَسَبْيُكُمْ فِينَا كَقَطْرِ الْغَمَائِمِ
فَلَوْ رَامَ خَلْقٌ عَدَّهَا رَامَ مُعْجِزًا ***** وَأَنَّى بِتَعْدَادٍ لِرِيشِ الْحَمَائِمِ
بِأَبْنَاءِ حَمْدَانَ وَكَافُورَ صُلْتُمُ ***** أَرَاذِلَ أَنْجَاسٍ قِصَارِ الْمَعَاصِمِ
دَعِيُّ وَحَجَّامٌ سَطَوْتُمْ عَلَيْهِمَا ***** وَمَا قَدْرُ مَصَّاصٍ دِمَاءَ الْمَحَاجِمِ
فَهَلَّا عَلَى دِمْيَانَةٍ قَبْلَ ذَاكَ أَوْ ***** عَلَى مَحَلٍ أَرْبَا رُمَاةُ الضَّرَاغِمِ
لَيَالِيَ قَادُوكُمْ كَمَا اقْتَادَ جَازِرٌ ***** حَلَائِبَ أَتْيَاسٍ لَحَزِّ الْحَلَاقِمِ
وَسَاقُوا عَلَى رِسْلٍ بَنَاتِ مُلُوكِكُمْ ***** سَبَايَا كَمَا سِيقَتْ ظِبَاءُ الصَّرَائِمِ
وَلَكِنْ سَلُوا عَنَّا هِرَقْلًا وَمَنْ خَلَا ***** لَكُمْ مِنْ مُلُوكٍ مُكْرَمِينَ قُمَاقِمِ
يُخَبِّرْكُمُ عَنَّا الْمُتَوَّجُ مِنْكُمُ ***** وَقَيْصَرُكُمْ عَنْ سَبْيِنَا لِلْكَرَائِمِ
وَعَمَّا فَتَحْنَا مِنْ مَنِيعِ بِلَادِكُمْ ***** وَعَمَّا أَقَمْنَا فِيكُمُ مِنْ مَآتِمِ
وَدَعْ كُلَّ نَذْلٍ مُفْتَرٍ لَا تَعُدَّهُ ***** إِمَامًا وَلَا مِنْ مُحْكَمَاتِ الدَّعَائِمِ
فَهَيْهَاتَ سَامَرَّا وَتَكْرِيتُ مِنْكُمُ ***** إِلَى جَبَلٍ تِلْكُمْ أَمَانِيُّ هَائِمِ
مَتَى يَتَمَنَّاهَا الضَّعِيفُ وَدُونَهَا ***** تَطَايُرُ هَامَاتٍ وَحَزُّ الْغَلَاصِمِ
وَمِنْ دُونِ بَغْدَادٍ سُيُوفٌ حَدِيدَةٌ ***** مَسِيرَةَ شَهْرٍ لِلْفَنِيقِ الْقَوَاصِمِ
مَحَلَّةُ أَهْلِ الزُّهْدِ وَالْخَيْرِ وَالتُّقَى ***** وَمَنْزِلَةٌ مُحْتَلُّهَا كُلُّ عَالِمِ
دَعُوا الرَّمْلَةَ الصَّهْبَاءَ عَنْكُمْ فَدُونَهَا ***** مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ الصِّيدِ كُلُّ مُقَاوِمِ
وَدُونَ دِمَشْقٍ جَمْعُ جَيْشٍ كَأَنَّهُ ***** سَحَائِبُ طَيْرٍ تَنْتَحِي بِالْقَوَادِمِ
وَضَرْبٌ يُلَقِّي الْكُفْرَ كُلَّ مَذَلَّةٍ ***** كَمَا ضَرَبَ السَّكِّيُّ بِيضَ الدَّرَاهِمِ
وَمِنْ دُونِ أَكْنَافِ الْحِجَازِ جَحَافِلٌ ***** كَقَطْرِ الْغُيُوثِ الْهَامِلَاتِ السَّوَاجِمِ
بِهَا مِنْ بَنِي عَدْنَانَ كُلُّ سَمَيْدَعٍ ***** وَمِنْ حَيِّ قَحْطَانٍ كِرَامُ الْعَمَائِمِ
وَأَمْوَالُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَدِمَاؤُكُمْ ***** بِهَا يُشْتَفَى حَرُّ النُّفُوسِ الْحَوَائِمِ
وَلَوْ قَدْ لَقِيتُمْ مِنْ قُضَاعَةَ كُبَّةً ***** لَقِيتُمْ ضِرَامًا فِي يَبِيسِ الْهَشَائِمِ
. إِذَا صَبَّحُوكُمْ ذَكَّرُوكُمْ بِمَا خَلَا ***** لَهُمْ مَعَكُمْ مِنْ مَأْزِقٍ مُتَلَاحِمِ
زَمَانَ يَقُودُونَ الصَّوَافِنَ نَحْوَكُمْ ***** فَجِئْتُمْ ضَمَانًا أَنَّكُمْ فِي الْمَغَانِمِ
سَيَأْتِيكُمُ مِنْهُمْ قَرِيبًا عَصَائِبٌ ***** تُنَسِّيكُمُ تَذْكَارَ أَخْذِ الْعَوَاصِمِ
وَأَرْضُكُمُ حَقًّا سَيَقْتَسِمُونَ  هَا ***** كَمَا فَعَلُوا دَهْرًا بِعَدْلِ الْمُقَاسِمِ
وَلَوْ طَرَقَتْكُمُ مِنْ خُرَاسَانَ عُصْبَةٌ ***** وَشِيرَازَ وَالرَّيِّ الْقِلَاعِ الْقَوَائِمِ
لَمَا كَانَ مِنْكُمْ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ غَيْرُ مَا ***** عَهِدْنَا لَكُمْ ذُلٌّ وَعَضُّ الْأَبَاهِمِ
فَقَدْ طَالَ مَا زَارُوكُمُ فِي دِيَارِكُمْ ***** مَسِيرَةَ عبَامٍ بِالْخُيُولِ الصَّلَادِمِ
وَأَمَّا سِجِسْتَانُ وَكَرْمَانُ وَالْأُلَى ***** بِكَابُلَ حَلُّوا فِي بِلَادِ الْبَرَاهِمِ
وَفِي فَارِسٍ وَالسُّوسِ جَمْعٌ عَرَمْرَمٌ ***** وَفِي أَصْبَهَانَ كُلُّ أَرْوَعَ عَازِمِ
فَلَوْ قَدْ أَتَاكُمْ جَمْعُهُمْ لَغَدَوْتُمُ ***** فَرَائِسَ لِلْآسَادِ مِثْلَ الْبَهَائِمِ
وَبِالْبَصْرَةِ الزَّهْرَاءِ وَالْكُوفَةِ الَّتِي ***** سَمَتْ وَبِأَدْنَى وَاسِطٍ كَالْكَظَائِمِ
جُمُوعٌ تُسَامِي الرَّمْلَ جَمٌّ عَدِيدُهَا ***** فَمَا أَحَدٌ يَنْوِي لِقَاهُمْ بِسَالِمِ
وَمِنْ دُونِ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ فِي مَكَّةَ الَّتِي ***** حَبَاهَا بِمَجْدٍ لِلثُّرَيَّا مُزَاحِمِ
مَحَلُّ جَمِيعِ الْأَرْضِ مِنْهَا تَيَقُّنًا ***** مَحَلَّةُ سُفْلِ الْخُفِّ مِنْ فَصِّ خَاتَمِ
دِفَاعٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْهَا بِحَقِّهَا ***** فَمَا هُوَ عَنْهَا كَرَّ طَرْفٍ بِرَائِمِ
بِهَا دَفَعَ الْأُحْبُوشَ عَنْهَا وَقَبْلَهُمْ ***** بِحَصْبَاءِ طَيْرٍ فِي ذُرَا الْجَوِّ حَائِمِ
وَجَمْعٍ كَمَوْجِ الْبَحْرِ مَاضٍ عَرَمْرَمٍ ***** حَمَى سُرَّةَ الْبَطْحَاءِ ذَاتِ الْمَحَارِمِ
وَمِنْ دُونِ قَبْرِ الْمُصْطَفَى وَسْطَ طِيبَةٍ ***** جُمُوعٌ كَمُسْوَدٍّ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَاحِمِ
يَقُودُهُمْ جَيْشُ الْمَلَائِكَةِ الْعُلَا ***** كِفَاحًا وَدَفْعًا عَنْ مُصَلٍّ وَصَائِمِ
فَلَوْ قَدْ لَقِينَاكُمْ لَعُدْتُمْ رَمَائِمًا ***** بِمَنْ فِي أَعَالِي نَجْدِنَا وَالتَّهَائِمِ
وَبِالْيَمَنِ الْمَمْنُوعِ فِتْيَانُ غَارَةٍ ***** . إِذَا مَا لَقُوكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَالْمَطَاعِمِ
وَفِي حِلَّتَيْ أَرْضِ الْيَمَامَةِ عُصْبَةٌ ***** مَغَاوِرُ أَنْجَادٍ طِوَالُ الْبَرَاجِمِ
سَتُفْنِيكُمْ وَالْقِرْمِطِيّ  ِينَ دَوْلَةٌ ***** تَعُودُ لِمَيْمُونِ النَّقِيبَةِ حَازِمِ
خَلِيفَةُ حَقٍّ يَنْصُرُ الدِّينَ حُكْمُهُ ***** وَلَا يَتَّقِي فِي اللَّهِ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمِ
إِلَى وَلَدِ الْعَبَّاسِ تُنْمَى جُدُودُهُ ***** بِفَخْرٍ عَمِيمٍ أَوْ لِزُهْرِ الْعَبَاشِمِ
مُلُوكٌ جَرَى بِالنَّصْرِ طَائِرُ سَعْدِهِمْ ***** فَأَهْلًا بِمَاضٍ مِنْهُمُ وَبِقَادِمِ
مَحَلَّتُهُمْ فِي مَسْجِدِ الْقُدْسِ أَوْ لَدَى ***** مَنَازِلِ بَغْدَادَ مَحَلُّ الْمَكَارِمِ
وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عُلْيَا عَدِيٍّ وَتَيْمِهَا ***** وَمِنْ أَسَدٍ أَهْلِ الصَّلَاحِ الْحَضَارِمِ
فَأَهْلًا وَسَهْلًا ثُمَّ نُعْمَى وَمَرْحَبًا ***** بِهِمْ مِنْ خِيَارٍ سَالِفِينَ أَقَادِمِ
هُمُ نَصَرُوا الْإِسْلَامَ نَصْرًا مُؤَزَّرًا ***** وَهُمْ فَتَحُوا الْبُلْدَانَ فَتْحَ الْمُرَاغِمِ
رُوَيْدًا فَوَعْدُ اللَّهِ بِالصِّدْقِ وَارِدٌ ***** بِتَجْرِيعِ أَهْلِ الْكُفْرِ طَعْمَ الْعَلَاقِمِ
سَنَفْتَحُ قُسْطَنْطِينَةَ وَذَوَاتِهَا ***** وَنَجْعَلُكُمْ قُوتَ النُّسُورِ الْقَشَاعِمِ
وَنَمْلِكُ أَقْصَى أَرْضِكُمْ وَبِلَادِكُمْ ***** وَنُلْزِمُكُمْ ذُلَّ الْجِزَى وَالْمَغَارِمِ
وَنَفْتَحُ أَرْضَ الصِّينِ وَالْهِنْدِ عَنْوَةً ***** بِجَيْشٍ لِأَرْضِ التُّرْكِ وَالْخَزْرِ حَاطِمِ
مَوَاعِيدُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فِينَا صَحِيحَةٌ ***** وَلَيْسَتْ كَأَمْثَالِ الْعُقُولِ السَّقَائِمِ
إِلَى أَنْ يُرَى الْإِسْلَامُ قَدْ عَمَّ حُكْمُهُ ***** جَمِيعَ الْبِلَادِ بِالْجُيُوشِ الصَّوَارِمِ
أَتَقْرِنُ يَا مَخْذُولُ دِينَ مُثَلِّثٍ ***** بَعِيدًا عَنِ الْمَعْقُولِ بَادِي الْمَآثِمِ
تَدِينُ لِمَخْلُوقٍ يَدِينُ عِبَادَهُ ***** فَيَا لَكَ سُحْقًا لَيْسَ يَخْفَى لِكَاتِمِ
أَنَاجِيلُكُمْ مَصْنُوعَةٌ بِتَكَاذُبٍ ***** كَلَامِ الْأُلَى فِيهَا أَتَوْا بِالْعَظَائِمِ
وُعُودُ صَلِيبٍ مَا تَزَالُونَ سُجَّدًا ***** لَهُ يَا عُقُولَ الْهَامِلَاتِ السَّوَائِمِ
تَدِينُونَ تَضْلَالًا بِصَلْبِ إِلَهِكُمْ ***** بِأَيْدِي يَهُودٍ أَرْذَلِينَ أَلَائِمِ
إِلَى مِلَّةِ الْإِسْلَامِ تَوْحِيدِ رَبِّنَا . ***** فَمَا دِينُ ذِي دِينٍ لَنَا بِمُقَاوِمِ
وَصِدْقِ رِسَالَاتِ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى ***** مُحَمَّدٍ الْآتِي بِدَفْعِ الْمَظَالِمِ
وَأَذْعَنَتِ الْأَمْلَاكُ طَوْعًا لِدِينِهِ ***** بِبُرْهَانِ صِدْقٍ ظَاهِرٍ فِي الْمَوَاسِمِ
كَمَا دَانَ فِي صَنْعَاءَ مَالِكُ دَوْلَةٍ ***** وَأَهْلُ عُمَانٍ حَيْثُ رَهْطِ الْجَهَاضِمِ
وَسَائِرُ أَمْلَاكِ الْيَمَانِينَ أَسْلَمُوا ***** وَمِنْ بَلَدِ الْبَحْرَيْنِ قَوْمُ اللَّهَازِمِ
أَجَابُوا لِدِينِ اللَّهِ دُونَ مَخَافَةٍ ***** وَلَا رَغْبَةٍ تَحْظَى بِهَا كَفُّ عَادِمِ
فَحَلُّوا عُرَى التِّيجَانِ طَوْعًا وَرَغْبَةً ***** بِحَقٍّ يَقِينٍ بِالْبَرَاهِينِ نَاجِمِ
وَحَابَاهُ بِالنَّصْرِ الْمَكِينِ إِلَهُهُ ***** وَصَيَّرَ مَنْ عَادَاهُ تَحْتَ الْمَنَاسِمِ
فَقِيرٌ وَحِيدٌ لَمْ تُعِنْهُ عَشِيرَةٌ ***** وَلَا دَفَعُوا عَنْهُ شَتِيمَةَ شَاتِمِ
وَلَا عِنْدَهُ مَالٌ عَتِيدٌ لِنَاصِرٍ ***** وَلَا دَفْعِ مَرْهُوبٍ وَلَا لِمُسَالِمِ
وَلَا وَعَدَ الْأَنْصَارَ مَالًا يَخُصُّهُمْ ***** بَلَى كَانَ مَعْصُومًا لِأَقْدَرِ عَاصِمِ
فَلَمْ تَمْتَهِنْهُ قَطُّ قُوَّةُ آسِرٍ ***** وَلَا مُكِّنَتْ مِنْ جِسْمِهِ يَدُ لَاطِمِ
كَمَا يَفْتَرِي إِفْكًا وَزُورًا وَضِلَّةً ***** عَلَى وَجْهِ عِيسَى مِنْكُمُ كُلُّ آثِمِ
عَلَى أَنَّكُمْ قَدْ قُلْتُمُ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ ***** فَيَا لَضَلَالٍ فِي الْحَمَاقَةِ عَائِمِ
أَبَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى لَهُ ابْنٌ وَصَاحِبٌ ***** سَتَلْقَى دُعَاةُ الْكُفْرِ حَالَةَ نَادِمِ
وَلَكِنَّهُ عَبْدٌ نَبِيٌّ مُكَرَّمٌ ***** مِنَ النَّاسِ مَخْلُوقٌ وَلَا قَوْلَ زَاعِمِ
أَيُلْطَمُ وَجْهُ الرَّبِّ تَبًّا لِنَوْكِكُمْ ***** لَقَدْ فُقْتُمْ فِي ظُلْمِكُمْ كُلَّ ظَالِمِ
وَكَمْ آيَةٍ أَبْدَى النَّبِيُّ مُحَمَّدٌ ***** وَكَمْ عِلْمٍ أَبْدَاهُ لِلشِّرْكِ حَاطِمِ
تَسَاوَى جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ فِي نَصْرِ حَقِّهِ ***** فَلِلْكُلِّ فِي إِعْظَامِهِ حَالُ خَادِمِ
فَعُرْبٌ وَأُحْبُوشٌ وَفُرْسٌ وَبَرْبَرٌ ***** وَكُرْدِيُّهُمْ قَدْ فَازَ قِدْحُ الْمَرَاحِمِ
وَقِبْطٌ وَأَنْبَاطٌ وَخَزْرٌ وَدَيْلَمٌ ***** وَرُومٌ رَمَوْكُمْ دُونَهُ بِالْقَوَاصِمِ
أَبَوْا كُفْرَ أَسْلَافٍ لَهُمْ فَتَحَنَّفُوا ***** فَآبُوا بِحَظٍّ فِي السَّعَادَةِ جَاثِمِ
بِهِ دَخَلُوا فِي مِلَّةِ الْحَقِّ كُلُّهُمْ ***** وَدَانُوا لِأَحْكَامِ الْإِلَهِ اللَّوَازِمِ
بِهِ صَحَّ تَفْسِيرُ الْمَنَامِ الَّذِي أَتَى ***** بِهِ دَانِيَالُ قَبْلَهُ خَتْمِ خَاتِمِ
وَسِنْدٌ وَهِنْدٌ أَسْلَمُوا وَتَدَيَّنُوا ***** بِدِينِ الْهُدَى فِي رَفْضِ دِينِ الْأَعَاجِمِ
وَشَقَّ لَنَا بَدْرَ السَّمَوَاتِ آيَةً ***** وَأَشْبَعَ مِنْ صَاعٍ لَهُ كُلَّ طَاعِمِ
وَسَالَتْ عُيُونُ الْمَاءِ فِي وَسْطِ كَفِّهِ ***** فَأَرْوَى بِهِ جَيْشًا كَثِيرَ الْهَمَاهِمِ
وَجَاءَ بِمَا تَقْضِي الْعُقُولُ بِصِدْقِهِ ***** وَلَا كَدَعَاوٍ غَيْرِ ذَاتِ قَوَائِمِ
عَلَيْهِ سَلَامُ اللَّهِ مَا ذَرَّ شَارِقٌ ***** تَعَاقَبَهُ ظَلْمَاءُ أَسْحَمَ قَاتِمِ
بَرَاهِينُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ لَا مِثْلُ قَوْلِكُمْ ***** وَتَخْلِيطِكُمْ فِي جَوْهَرٍ وَأَقَانِمِ
لَنَا كُلُّ عِلْمٍ مِنْ قَدِيمٍ وَمُحْدَثٍ ***** وَأَنْتُمْ حَمِيرٌ دَامِيَاتُ الْمَحَازِمِ
أَتَيْتُمْ بِشِعْرٍ بَارِدٍ مُتَخَاذِلٍ ***** ضَعِيفِ مَعَانِي النَّظْمِ جَمِّ الْبَلَاغِمِ
فَدُونَكَهَا كَالْعِقْدِ فِيهِ زُمُرُّدٌ ***** وَدُرٌّ وَيَاقُوتٌ بِإِحْكَامِ حَاكِمِ

----------


## أبو عبيدالله الأثري

...

----------

